# Giải pháp bảo vệ trẻ tránh bị quấy rối trên mạng



## Phạm Lan Anh (5/10/21)

*Việc “nghiện” internet, mạng xã hội đã ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến sức khỏe, tâm lý, tình cảm, hình thành lối sống ảo, tự kỷ của một bộ phận học sinh sinh viên. Không ít trẻ em đã bị quấy rối trên môi trường mạng.*



     Trẻ em cần được trang bị kỹ năng khi tham gia mạng xã hội.

     Bộ Giáo dục và Đào tạo đang dự thảo thông tư về việc học trực tuyến ở bậc phổ thông, đại học. Theo đó, việc đảm bảo an toàn cho học sinh, sinh viên trên không gian mạng là một yêu cầu bức thiết.

     Theo ông Tô Hồng Nam, Phó Cục trưởng Cục Công nghệ thông tin (Bộ GDĐT), một thống kê cho thấy số học sinh (HS) 15 tuổi sử dụng 3 - 4 tiếng internet mỗi ngày chiếm gần 40%. Đây là một tỷ lệ rất lớn. Các em đang trong độ tuổi trẻ, bồng bột, tò mò nên rất dễ bị dao động, lôi kéo dụ dỗ…

     Về vấn đề này, ý kiến của ông Nguyễn Xuân An Việt, Phó Vụ trưởng Vụ Giáo dục chính trị và Công tác HSSV (Bộ GDĐT) là rất đáng chú ý. Ông Việt cho biết, theo kết quả tại một khảo sát của Bộ GDĐT năm 2018, có 92,5% SV và 84,5% HS cấp Trung học thường xuyên sử dụng mạng xã hội Facebook; ngoài ra còn sử dụng thêm một số ứng dụng mạng xã hội khác như Zalo, Yahoo, Youtube, Zingme...

     Trong đó, có 26% HSSV sử dụng dưới 1 giờ/ngày, 40% HSSV sử dụng từ 1 giờ đến 3 giờ/ngày và 34% HSSV sử dụng hơn 3 giờ/ngày. 45% HSSV thường truy cập Facebook bất kỳ lúc nào và có thiết bị truy cập trong tay (điện thoại, laptop), 12% HSSV truy cập Facebook bất cứ lúc nào nhận được thông báo mới.
Bên cạnh mặt tích cực, ông Việt cho rằng việc “nghiện” internet, mạng xã hội đã ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến sức khỏe, tâm lý, tình cảm, hình thành lối sống ảo, tự kỷ của một bộ phận HSSV. Không ít trẻ em đã bị quấy rối trên môi trường mạng.

     Nhiều trường hợp HSSV vì thiếu văn hóa ứng xử trên mạng xã hội dẫn đến phát sinh mâu thuẫn, bạo lực học đường. Cũng đã có một số HSSV sa đà vào các trang web đen, tệ nạn mại dâm, đánh bạc thông qua môi trường mạng…

     Trên thực tế, Việt Nam đã có những hành lang pháp lý để bảo vệ trẻ em trên không gian mạng như: Luật An ninh mạng, An toàn thông tin, Luật Trẻ em dành riêng Chương 4 quy định về bảo vệ trẻ em trên môi trường mạng, đảm bảo trẻ em được tiếp cận thông tin và tham gia các hoạt động xã hội một cách phù hợp. Tuy nhiên, thực tế tình hình vẫn đang là nỗi lo ngại của xã hội.

     Tại Việt Nam cũng đã có một vài chương trình giúp HS an toàn trên không gian mạng. Ví dụ như việc Facebook tiến hành triển khai thí điểm chương trình “Tư duy thời đại số” vào cuối năm 2019. Chương trình đã tiếp cận được 244.813 học sinh Trung học cơ sở và Trung học phổ thông, cùng 1.227 giáo viên trên 13 tỉnh thành trong cả nước. Tuy nhiên, đó là những chương trình rất hiếm hoi.

     Chính vì thế, việc bảo vệ HSSV trên môi trường mạng, hướng HSSV khai thác, sử dụng một cách tích cực, lành mạnh mạng xã hội phải được nhận thức một cách nghiêm túc, trước hết là ở người lớn.

     Vậy gia đình đã, đang và sẽ làm gì để bảo vệ tốt con em mình trên môi trường mạng?

     Hiểu được nỗi lo lắng của các bậc phụ huynh, VAPU ra đời từ năm 2011 đã là công cụ đồng hành giúp hàng trăm nghìn bậc phụ huynh, giáo viên và nhà trường bảo vệ con cái tốt hơn trên môi trường mạng.
     Với hơn 10 năm phát triển và nâng cấp, cơ sở dữ liệu web đen của VAPU có hơn 20.000 web đen bị chặn, đảm bảo 99% web đen bị chặn khi truy cập Internet.
*Chức năng của Phần mềm VAPU*
 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web sex, game online
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con
 Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
#VAPU là công cụ hữu hiệu bố mẹ bảo vệ và quản lý con cái trên môi trường Internet, giúp con sử dụng máy tính đúng mục đích và lướt web lành mạnh.
>> Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
 Liên hệ :
Mr. Dương - 0981.026.488
Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

